# Outbackers.com Is My Hero



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow you all are great, I used the suggestion to wash my awing with a solution of water, bleach and soap. I then rolled it back up for 20 minutes while it was wet with the solution. when I rolled it down and hosed it off it was like magic no more mildew. Thank you everyone who responded to my post for help.

I'm still confused of how water got into my awing, I rolled it up last trip and it was a dry day. Can water get into the awing by just driving down the road in a rain storm? From now on I will be opening it every chance I get to make sure I have no surprises when I'm camping.

Thank you, thank you, thank you,


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Glad it came off for you.....They really look good when they are nice and clean and the mold can make them look bad in a hurry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Wow you all are great, I used the suggestion to wash my awing with a solution of water, bleach and soap. I then rolled it back up for 20 minutes while it was wet with the solution. when I rolled it down and hosed it off it was like magic no more mildew. Thank you everyone who responded to my post for help.
> 
> I'm still confused of how water got into my awing, I rolled it up last trip and it was a dry day. Can water get into the awing by just driving down the road in a rain storm? From now on I will be opening it every chance I get to make sure I have no surprises when I'm camping.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you,


Water....it gets everywhere. Just keep an eye on the awning during the trip and clean as needed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hooray! 









Glad you now have a nice clean awning







I'll have to remember the recipe when it's my turn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm glad you asked this question and got a great answer. It IS my turn and I will be doing it this weekend. I am happy it worked out for you and pray I have as good luck as you did.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

As for water in the awning when closed, Water can wick into just about anywhere. The ends of the awning are open, and water can get in between the layers pretty easily. I also found out how good water is at this when I had my whole trailer short out. A pin hole had developed on the underside of one of the front trailer lights. Water would run around the light and wick into the wall, eventually shorting out the wiring. Luckily when the dealer pulled the wall apart they found a nail had gone through the wiring, so Keystone paid for the repair even though it was out of warranty.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK...I missed the suggestion on the soap, beach to clean the awning.....Can you post a link to it, I can't find it!!!!

Gary


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

With many years in the Car Wash Equipment Sales industry I can assure you that water can get work its way into everything! Just because its closed doesnt mean it will stay dry or clean. We travelled last summer through several road construction sites, (One of Canada's 4 seasons, Winter, almost winter, just had winter and construction time) we stopped to wash the 5er off before setting up camp and when we opened the awning at camp only to find wonderful black and brown streaks that showed exactly where the awning coiled tightly and didn't coil tightly.

Speaking of awnings, my boss who has a class something or other big diesel pusher had the wind get into his awning while driving last summer and flop up over the motor home, damaging roof vents antennas and skylight. He now has a strap around the middle of the awning roll for driving.

I think I will add this early spring!! anyone ever have this problem?

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14061


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks John!!!

Gary


----------

